
Any entrepreneurs dealing with cancer? - chaihoward
https://www.meetup.com/Entrepreneurs-Fighting-Cancer-Through-Adventure/
======
chaihoward
Im a software entrepreneur and cancer survivor and have this idea of
connecting with similar people. I created a meetup group that has more info.
If you know anyone that fits this category and may be interested, plz share.
Thanks!

